# Hip Bursitis



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

D*mmit... I was diagnosed with trochanteric bursitis last week and I am finishing up a 6 day course of oral steroids but it doesn't seem any better  . Very frustrating since the trails in NH are just about perfect right now, little snow, cold days, frozen trails. Everyone I have spoken with said that it can take a long time to heal which is not really what I want to hear.
I was told that if I didn't respond to the oral steroids I could opt for a cortizone injection to the hip. I have had cortizone shots in both shoulders and one of my elbows in the past for various sports related abuses, but the thought of a big needle in my meaty hip just sounds awful.

Anybody ever have hip bursitis? Did you get the shot? How long for recovery? Any bursa related exercizes?

D*mmit...


----------



## Rogue14 (Oct 22, 2005)

Never had it done, don't really know how long it should take to heal (though I'm sure it is quite variable like most things), and don't know but doubt there are any exercises for it. But I can say that, if they are going to give you an injection for it, it will not be in to the hip joint proper. The bursa of which you speak is over the outside part of the shaft of the bone (I don't have to tell you this because you know where you hurt). Injecting into the joint proper is usually done for patients with advanced arthritis trying to hold off on a joint replacement. This should be done using fluoroscopy (real time x-ray viewing) to be sure the needle and thus the medicines being injected, are actually in the joint space.


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

I developed bursitis after falling in a half-empty watertub. My right leg was violently forced out to the side, which my Dr said may have causeda micro-tear, which then became worse, due to inflamation. Shortly after that, I fell two times, wrenching that hip out to the side, which felt like my leg was going to rip off. It was MISERABLE. Months later I went to see my Dr. because I also had an earache. My Dr. said to take Advil for the pain, and do leg strengthening excersises, because that leg had become dramatically weaker. I had no idea that had happened, but the tests he did on me in the office made it very clear. Now, it's about 10 months later, and I have almost no pain when I push that joint to the limits of it's flexiblilty. I keep pushing it, and that seems to help somehow.
The excercises:
Standing--flex your leg to 90 degrees at the hip (in front of you). Do 3 sets of 30, using ankle weight if you can. When you can do 3 sets easily, add more weight.
Lying down on your side--Keeping your leg straight, lift it up to the side, to 60 degrees, and return to the floor. 30 reps of this. Then do 30 more, with your leg in front, raising it to 30 degrees off the floor. Start this without weights. 3 sets of 30.
Standing--Lift your knee to waist height, rotate outward, then back to the front, then lower it. Start without weights, 3 sets of 30.
I was not religious about doing the exercises, but it has gotten better in spite of me. I hope these excercises help you. If you do them, I bet you'll ecover faster. Let me add, that I doubt that my injury was as severe as yours, because it didn't hurt much unless I turned it or bent my leg a certain way. I could function fairly well. I had no idea of how much strength I had lost, due to favoring it. At my last exam, I had regained my strength and had more mobility than either of the Dr.s who examined me.
Best of luck!
Catherine


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

I had mine injected but I had a bad hip (mine was replaced) , sometimes they do operate but that's slim.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 12, 2004)

galleywench said:


> D*mmit... I
> Anybody ever have hip bursitis? Did you get the shot? How long for recovery? Any bursa related exercizes?


I suffered with it for months, especially after running--it would ache at night. Finally got a cortisone shot in the left hip bursa, given by the surgeon who had repaired a broken collarbone for me a month earlier. It was stiff and sore for a day or two, but it rapidly got better and now I don't notice any pain at all and am back to running occasionally, plus of course biking although that never really hurt.

My advice is to go to someone who is accustomed to giving this kind of injection, i.e. an orthopedist. You don't want you G.P. or anyone doing it unless they know how and where. My guy found the exact spot before the injection by probing around with a thumb. When he hit the trigger point you can bet I let him know!


----------



## airman (Jan 13, 2004)

galleywench said:


> D*mmit... I was diagnosed with trochanteric bursitis last week and I am finishing up a 6 day course of oral steroids but it doesn't seem any better  . Very frustrating since the trails in NH are just about perfect right now, little snow, cold days, frozen trails. Everyone I have spoken with said that it can take a long time to heal which is not really what I want to hear.
> I was told that if I didn't respond to the oral steroids I could opt for a cortizone injection to the hip. I have had cortizone shots in both shoulders and one of my elbows in the past for various sports related abuses, but the thought of a big needle in my meaty hip just sounds awful.
> 
> Anybody ever have hip bursitis? Did you get the shot? How long for recovery? Any bursa related exercizes?
> ...


5 years ago I was given the choice of the "shot" or alternative therapy. I tried glucosamine with chondroitin and more recently MSM. It has worked for me although it took several months to get substantially better. I used to be in agony in the winter months... No worries now.

Good luck!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Follow the plan...*

Rest.

If no better see a Doc experience with this sort of thing.

Physical Therapy +/- ice and NSAIDS.

If no better, consider a steroid injection into the bursa provided you've been correctly diagnosed.

Usually a trochanteric bursitis has little to do with the actual hip joint. It may be caused by a tight IT band repetitively "rubbing" and irritating the bursa.


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

Miker J said:


> Rest.
> 
> If no better see a Doc experience with this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


I think that you might have actually diagnosed me better than my doctor... I do have a tight IT band that has been giving me trouble recently. I told the doctor this thinking that the 2 issues might be related, but the doctor sort of brushed off the IT band and focused solely on the inflamed bursa (not its cause). I went through a 6 day course of methylprednisolone and it did help, but now I really notice my tight IT band in the hip area. I can actually hear it snap if I move it certain ways. I have been doing IT band stretches to help it out, but will probably try to get into PT to get more specific supervised exercizes.

Thanks for the excellent diagnosis.


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

With the usual disclaimer that I am neither a doctor nor a medical professional, I have met individuals who suffered from bone necrosis and blamed it on cortizone injections years ago. You may want to seek another medical opinion before receiving more cortizone injections.

Good luck and get well soon.


----------

